# County Plat maps



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

I apologize in advance for this question as I know I've seen the answer hear before. 
Can anyone provide any information on where I can purchase Plat maps to identify property owners???
Thank You


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Your county courthouse should have them. k: We used to sell them here but they were to expensive to stock.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

http://www.midlandatlas.com/

Here you go and they are a NoDak sponsor!! :beer:


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

can you purchase the maps at the towns local bank?


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Thank You for the input. I ordered them this morning. If any of you are in the Rolla area the week of October 9, i'll buy you a beer or coffee. :beer: 
Thanks again!!!!


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

4CurlRedleg said:


> http://www.midlandatlas.com/
> 
> Here you go and they are a NoDak sponsor!! :beer:


I just looked on that website, and all I can say is WOW.....$75 for a plat book? Sure, they look nice. But I'm from another state, and our plat books only cost $15-$20 from the county clerk. Guess I'd check with the county officials before I paid $75 for one. JMO.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

$75 for the Classic and $49.95 for a Sportsman that includes PLOTS and directory of land owners, GPS Referance Marks , Roads down to prarie Trails, Water is referenced in this book also.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I prefer the version from the county seat for $20, can use the diff on gas money!


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

I called cando and they told me the maps were $40 at the court house. It may depend on the county seat.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I've never seen them for 20. :roll:

Great Plains Directory has them also for around 40.00, they are in Jamestown. They have landowners names, address and phone #'s, also a very good plat book.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Maybe the price has gone up, the last 2 I purchased were $18 & $21 about 4 years ago, full color would definitely be higher.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

There are some great Publications out there! Midlands has the PLOTS guide(being this is broken into townships the ability to read this is greatly enhanced), GPS referance, accurate land owners information (that is gathered off of Tax list)-so even non-resident landowners names will be listed. In fact the 911 addressing system is being put in most of the publications. The directory lists the Land owners name (acres, section, township and Page number to refer back too.)(that is one of my favorite features so you dont have to ask were the land owners land is , if you would get permision to hunt his or her land), Roads down to Prarie trails. Water is also referanced and in color.Magazine quality print on maps makes this publication very easy to read and use.

Price 49.95
Gas price 2.89 a gal 
Knowing were you are going Priceless.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Farm & Home Publishers is another. Sorry I don't have a web link. 515-444-3508. They used to and maybe still do sent them out to Farm Bureau members for many years. The "96" I have was $26 probably closer to $36 now.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

I am sorry yes farm and home does make a product but do you want one that will last if it is actually used, spiral binding on the Midland.Also Very clear text as well as mapping with clear and defined area's.


----------

